# My new hen



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

She is so cute and is a lap chicken thats 3/5 lap chickens that I have!!







Ignore me in the background


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good looking girl.

We don't ignore the owners around here. Glad to be able to put a face to the keeper.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

She's a beautiful girl! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice to have lap chickens, isn't it?


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Good looking girl.
> 
> We don't ignore the owners around here. Glad to be able to put a face to the keeper.


my hair looks horrible in that photo


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

zamora said:


> She's a beautiful girl! Thanks for the photo.


all the others are bulling her and tonight they kicked her out the perch and into the nest box. I was told to leave them to it so I am! Hopefully they will coem around soon!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Did you get the hen and put her in with the others the day you got her? A good practice is to wait a month before putting a new bird in with existing birds. This prevents possible contagious diseases, parasites, etc. So long as a new bird has room to get away from the others exhibiting dominance, things generally work themselves out in the pecking order. If injuries occur, you may have to try a different approach. A good rooster will prevent things from getting out of hand between hens. You have a good looking hen. I've had many I've been fond of and will not forget them. I had a white Wyandotte who used to go for rides into town with me. She would be in the driveway, I'd open the truck door, and she would hop in. She would jump in the hammock with my wife and take a nap with her. She called her Babygirl.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

MikeA_15 said:


> Did you get the hen and put her in with the others the day you got her? A good practice is to wait a month before putting a new bird in with existing birds. This prevents possible contagious diseases, parasites, etc. So long as a new bird has room to get away from the others exhibiting dominance, things generally work themselves out in the pecking order. If injuries occur, you may have to try a different approach. A good rooster will prevent things from getting out of hand between hens. You have a good looking hen. I've had many I've been fond of and will not forget them. I had a white Wyandotte who used to go for rides into town with me. She would be in the driveway, I'd open the truck door, and she would hop in. She would jump in the hammock with my wife and take a nap with her. She called her Babygirl.


my hens were vaccinated amd from the same place as my old hens though


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

MikeA_15 said:


> Did you get the hen and put her in with the others the day you got her? A good practice is to wait a month before putting a new bird in with existing birds. This prevents possible contagious diseases, parasites, etc. So long as a new bird has room to get away from the others exhibiting dominance, things generally work themselves out in the pecking order. If injuries occur, you may have to try a different approach. A good rooster will prevent things from getting out of hand between hens. You have a good looking hen. I've had many I've been fond of and will not forget them. I had a white Wyandotte who used to go for rides into town with me. She would be in the driveway, I'd open the truck door, and she would hop in. She would jump in the hammock with my wife and take a nap with her. She called her Babygirl.


also they are free range so lots of room to get away- thats so cute - u mean she would literally jump in the truck, aww


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

TheKeeper777 said:


> my hens were vaccinated amd from the same place as my old hens though


That is good they are from the same source. Young birds are building immunity though, so I'd just be observant. When you say they were vaccinated, do you mean for Marek's Disease?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe vaccinated for Marek's, cocci, pox, distemper, rabies, parvo, kennel cough, Eastern Equine encephalitis, Western equine encephalitis, the snots, west nile, rhinovirus, oh wait, that's a combined list for mine every year.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

MikeA_15 said:


> That is good they are from the same source. Young birds are building immunity though, so I'd just be observant. When you say they were vaccinated, do you mean for Marek's Disease?


hold up i will look


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok I have a picture







Look under where it says warrens thats what they are vaccinated (its alot i think)


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I've never seen birds with so many vaccinations, but am also ignorant as to what may be needed in your area. Here in California USA, I consulted with our National Poultry Improvement Plan (NPIP) which determines what viruses are prevalent in our area. That determines what vaccinations are needed and which ones are not:
http://poultryimprovement.org/

You may have an organization comparable to that in England. Like people who migrate to other countries, when animals are not screened for viruses before being imported, it can create outbreaks which are detrimental.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike, I have . I believe it's Meyer who sells hens at point of lay that come with a list of immunizations.

I have 4 Speckled Sussex , 2 and 2 from different places and ages and all seem to be prone to pendulous crop. One is pretty big. I plan on making her a sling for it.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

From my understanding, the problem with all those vaccinations is that if a virus is not prevalent in the area to where birds are shipped, vaccinated birds are more likely to cause an outbreak.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

every time I go to put all my chickens to bed-my new one gets kicked into the nest box- I know they shouldnt sleep in there but I dont know how to make them accept her


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> From my understanding, the problem with all those vaccinations is that if a virus is not prevalent in the area to where birds are shipped, vaccinated birds are more likely to cause an outbreak.


I'm not understanding how that can happen. All vaccines do is increase antibodies. 

Keeper, it'll straighten itself out.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I'm not understanding how that can happen. All vaccines do is increase antibodies.
> 
> Keeper, it'll straighten itself out.


And at the same time shed disease causing organisms where they may not have been in the environment before. That is why NPIP recommends not vaccinating unless that particular disease is a problem on the farm or in your area. If you have any doubts, you can call one of the Doctors from one of these NPIP authorized labs:
http://poultryimprovement.org/documents/AuthorizedLaboratories.pdf


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> And at the same time shed disease causing organisms where they may not have been in the environment before. That is why NPIP recommends not vaccinating unless that particular disease is a problem on the farm or in your area. If you have any doubts, you can call one of the Doctors from one of these NPIP authorized labs:
> http://poultryimprovement.org/documents/AuthorizedLaboratories.pdf


No need to call. Most vaccines are attenuated, or a disease that's been changed in some way so it can't give the disease but it can "trick" the immune system into thinking it's been exposed and build antibodies. NPIP tests basically for salmonella types, avian flu, and mycoplasma types , and one other disease. There are no vaccines used for avian flu and salmonella, and the vaccine for mycoplasma is a mild form of mycoplasma and not attenuated. So it can actually cause an outbreak , and should only be used on chickens that actually need the protection.

It appears that NPIP tracks diseases that are not easily controlled with vaccines, and need to be contained by testing.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> No need to call. Most vaccines are attenuated, or a disease that's been changed in some way so it can't give the disease but it can "trick" the immune system into thinking it's been exposed and build antibodies. NPIP tests basically for salmonella types, avian flu, and mycoplasma types , and one other disease. There are no vaccines used for avian flu and salmonella, and the vaccine for mycoplasma is a mild form of mycoplasma and not attenuated. So it can actually cause an outbreak , and should only be used on chickens that actually need the protection.
> 
> It appears that NPIP tracks diseases that are not easily controlled with vaccines, and need to be contained by testing.


You might want to read this:
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/vm136


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I get angry when important information is already 18 years old!

It makes no sense to vaccinate chickens against diseases that are not in your area. There are risks involved with using vaccines and many vaccines have to be combined with sanitary practices and not mixing ages.

If a hatchery is selling hens at point of lay, they may vaccinate for more diseases because they don't know where the birds are going. The use of vaccines in itself creates more resistant strains and super bugs. That's the price we pay. Probably a necessary evil. And if a hen passes on temporary resistance to chicks and the chicks get the vaccine, the vaccine doesn't work as well as it should.


----------

